# MHF slow today



## wakk44

All other websites are loading as normal but MHF is very slow,anyone else got the same problem?


----------



## drcotts

yes your right Wakk. its usually slower thananything else i use but this morning its terrible so I am off and will try next week
Phill


----------



## carprus

Same here very very slow to load :evil: 

Rob.


----------



## aldra

Same here wakk44

I thought it was my computer

Aldra


----------



## Bubblehead

same here, taking for ever to load


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And today, this site is always slower than any other I visit, which tend to be instant.

I assume it down to the vast amount of code needed to run all the bells and whistles this site seem to think it needs, it's no longer a simple forum.

Kev.


----------



## bognormike

alright here, just signed in & OK. Maybe Nuke was doing something?


----------



## bognormike

no, took ages to get that post entered! 

I've contacted Nuke - they are on the case!


----------



## GEMMY

Did he forget the shilling in the meter, or just forget to wind the spring, before heading off to sunny Malvern. :lol: 

tony


----------



## aircool

GEMMY said:


> Did he forget the shilling in the meter, or just forget to wind the spring, before heading off to sunny Malvern. :lol:
> 
> tony




I hope its sunny as its pouring it down here.

Should be settling back down now - will keep tabs on it.


----------



## Techno100

It went off completely in the last half hour but is working full speed now.


----------



## Spiritofherald

VERY slow for me this morning


----------



## Techno100

Sorry I spoke too soon


----------



## erneboy

Regularly timing out for me but my connection is always slow anyway, Alan.


----------



## rosalan

A tad slower still... but I was not doing anything more important... oh yes I was! Making my wife a cup of tea!
Alan


----------



## peejay

Seems ok for me now.

I like the new error meassage you get when it timed out telling you MHF are aware of the problem and are looking into it.


Pete


----------



## listerdiesel

It depends on the server and/or the hosting company.

Our engine forum suffers badly, probably due to traffic on the shared server, but it isn't normally bad for longer than a half-hour then it will get up and go again. We are looking for a better hosting arrangement but our daily bandwidth is quite high as we have a lot of images being viewed most days.

MHF is possible on a shared server, dedicated ones cost ££'s, but Nuke could probably advise on that.

Live with it, sh*t happens!  

Peter


----------



## peejay

> MHF is possible on a shared server, dedicated ones cost ££'s, but Nuke could probably advise on that.


I think we have our own shiny server, one of the reasons for the subs.

Pete


----------



## aircool

listerdiesel said:


> It depends on the server and/or the hosting company.
> 
> Our engine forum suffers badly, probably due to traffic on the shared server, but it isn't normally bad for longer than a half-hour then it will get up and go again. We are looking for a better hosting arrangement but our daily bandwidth is quite high as we have a lot of images being viewed most days.
> 
> MHF is possible on a shared server, dedicated ones cost ££'s, but Nuke could probably advise on that.
> 
> Live with it, sh*t happens!
> 
> Peter


I can assure you it wouldn't work on a shared server lol


----------



## Penquin

desperately slow here, so slow that it would not load at all so I Skyped Nuke, but have had no response.

It is ONLY MHF as all other sites are zapping through as normal, our satellite connection is running at 15MBs so it is not that (just checked) and we have adblocker on so it's not that.

I think Nuke needs to put a new half-crown into the gizmo....... :lol: 

there has to be something wrong somewhere for so many diverse people commenting on it....... :? 

Dave


----------



## rosalan

Honestly Dave, the Gaulist tendencies are creeping in. I can picture Nuke on hands and knees with Ben (aircool) feverishly trying to locate a suitable socket to put a plug in, half a mile away from his monitor. Not content with waiting two minutes for a response (three days by snail-mail) Penguin tries again to make contact, Nuke rushes back to his monitor to answer a Skype, arriving just in time to miss responding, then rushing half a mile back to search for Ben now buried in a world of wires and chaos.....

I guess they (Ben and co.) are working hard to fix the problem.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

Not so much as slow, more like stationary here.
do you think he will be saying increase in subs to upgrade the server. :roll: :roll: after a certain other post about increases in subs on another site.

cabby


----------



## bognormike

cabby said:


> Not so much as slow, more like stationary here.
> do you think he will be saying increase in subs to upgrade the server. :roll: :roll: after a certain other post about increases in subs on another site.
> 
> cabby


you've got a devious mind, cabby! :lol:


----------



## Penquin

rosalan said:


> Honestly Dave, the Gaulist tendencies are creeping in. I can picture Nuke on hands and knees with Ben (aircool) feverishly trying to locate a suitable socket to put a plug in, half a mile away from his monitor. Not content with waiting two minutes for a response (three days by snail-mail) Penguin tries again to make contact, Nuke rushes back to his monitor to answer a Skype, arriving just in time to miss responding, then rushing half a mile back to search for Ben now buried in a world of wires and chaos.....
> 
> I guess they (Ben and co.) are working hard to fix the problem.
> :lol: :lol:


I realise that you are trying to be funny, but it fails to humour me.

The truth (if such a thing is of any onterest to you) is that the reason there are two posts from me is that I pressed submit and nothing, zilch, rien happened.

I therefore added that I had sent him a message and again pressed Submit - once again no sign that it was doing anything at all.

So at that point I sent Nuke a message - as we have been asked to do when this has happened before, to alert him that there might be a problem.

After sending the message to him it then eventually came through but I was unable to delete the message as someone had posted since - that stops it beng removed other than by Nuke or Ben.

Yes, I could go back and edit out the contents if I had 20 minutes to sit and wait for something, anything to happen.

I do not know what the problem is - but there is a problem somewhere since numerous people have made exactly the same comments, and this is not the first and only time it has happened.

I hope that makes it clear why there are two messages from me, nothing to do with impatience but solely due to the fact that it does not appear to respond - such "duplicate posts" or even "triplicate or quadruplicate posts" are a historical fact, any used to be removed to avoid the threads looking untidy.

and he has not answered the Skype so that has obviously not distracted him........

I hope your wife enjoyed her cup of tea 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Test your PC speed here - www.speedtest.net

Mine is - Ping - 49 ms
Download speed - 1.39 Mbps
Upload speed - 0.80 Mbps


----------



## wakk44

Tried the speed test Keith

Ping-20ms

Download speed-2.17Mbps

Uplload speed-1.10Mbps

Which proves that my server is performing well I think,this website is still interminably slow and I reported the problem early this morning. :x


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My test is ping 43
download speed 1.95 Mbps
upload speed 0.38 Mbps

But MHF has been slow since last night.

dave p


----------



## cabby

speed Test results. Download 9.48mbps. upload 0-91mbps. ping 65ms.

cabby


----------



## aircool

Penquin said:


> and he has not answered the Skype so that has obviously not distracted him........
> 
> Dave





GEMMY said:


> Did he forget the shilling in the meter, or just forget to wind the spring, before heading off to sunny Malvern. :lol:
> 
> tony


----------



## Spiritofherald

It looks fine now


----------



## aikidomo

signed off and thought it was me, slow yes, more than usual.


----------



## kaacee

Dreadfully slow here

  

Keith


----------



## camallison

aircool said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he forget the shilling in the meter, or just forget to wind the spring, before heading off to sunny Malvern. :lol:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its sunny as its pouring it down here.
> 
> Should be settling back down now - will keep tabs on it.
Click to expand...

Taking anything up to 30 seconds here to log in or load, and I am on a connection that is currently running at 30Meg, with all other sites loading very quickly.

When I do a ping or traceroute, the bottleneck seems to be iomart.londra32.lon.seabone.net with 1 in 10 pings failing.

Does that give any clues for you Ben?

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems to be worse when opening from a notification, but it's never been a quick site, always at least a couple of seconds at best where others are instant or as near as.

Kev.


----------



## camallison

This is a pic of the traceroute and shows where the delay could be occurring:


----------



## vicdicdoc

D-e-a-d s-l-o-w . . not unusual !
Must be the wrong kind of wet rain


----------



## peejay

Its like wading through







here

pete


----------



## bognormike

an hour out, and now going fast? :?


----------



## flyingpig

Like trying to raise the dead at the minute......
Flyingpig :? :? :?


----------



## nukeadmin

hi all
couldn't do anything from the showground today as no proper internet and trying to hold marquee on the ground for some of the day 

been diagnosing it for a while, spoke to datacentre and the raid array was showing degraded as one of the drives was offline which then causes a bottleneck on the disk speed and then the server runs away with itself

they have supposedly resolved the raid issue now, the raid array is rebuilding but during this time the cpu load goes high / disk utilisation and of course Friday peak traffic time on top of that so don't expect we will see a performance improvement until tmrw  

They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.


----------



## aldra

Good I'm giving up now

has taken so long

pressed a button then went away for 5 min and came back to check

Goodnight everyone

8O :lol:   

Aldra


----------



## camallison

nukeadmin said:


> They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.


To be honest, I would have expected that to be in place as standard - what sort of outfit are they?

Colin


----------



## rayrecrok

nukeadmin said:


> hi all
> couldn't do anything from the showground today as no proper internet and trying to hold marquee on the ground for some of the day
> 
> been diagnosing it for a while, spoke to datacentre and the raid array was showing degraded as one of the drives was offline which then causes a bottleneck on the disk speed and then the server runs away with itself
> 
> they have supposedly resolved the raid issue now, the raid array is rebuilding but during this time the cpu load goes high / disk utilisation and of course Friday peak traffic time on top of that so don't expect we will see a performance improvement until tmrw
> 
> They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.


I knew that! :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> hi all
> couldn't do anything from the showground today as no proper internet and trying to hold marquee on the ground for some of the day
> 
> been diagnosing it for a while, spoke to datacentre and the raid array was showing degraded as one of the drives was offline which then causes a bottleneck on the disk speed and then the server runs away with itself
> 
> they have supposedly resolved the raid issue now, the raid array is rebuilding but during this time the cpu load goes high / disk utilisation and of course Friday peak traffic time on top of that so don't expect we will see a performance improvement until tmrw
> 
> They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.


Can we have that in English please rather than jargon?

Does that mean the problem has been identified / might have been identified / will be identified in future?

Does it mean the site will go faster now or at some indeterminate time in the future?

To me such techinical terms are meaningless as I cannot relate to them - they are outside my vocabulary.

I just want to be able to load / read/ post / edit at a reasonable speed - which has not been possible of late.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got a couple of reply notifications last night and I just gave up in the end after waiting waiting a good FIVE MINUTES for either of them to load, I had no problems with any other sites, and I tried again later with the phone same problem too sloooooooooooooooooooooooow.

Why do we keep having this same problem? and is it eventually going to be put right?


----------



## DABurleigh

camallison said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I would have expected that to be in place as standard - what sort of outfit are they?
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

Cheap!

Dave


----------



## camallison

DABurleigh said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I would have expected that to be in place as standard - what sort of outfit are they?
> 
> Colin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes, but even the cheapest should at least be professional.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

camallison said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camallison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also installing some raid array monitoring software to give us fwd notice of this issue in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I would have expected that to be in place as standard - what sort of outfit are they?
> 
> Colin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but the cheapest should at least be professional.
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

Forgive my ignorance, but I was under the impression that site slowness was usually due to a large volume of traffic, surely that isn't the case here, so is it bad equipment, failure to keep up with new tech, or simply going with the cheapest provider of services.

Kev.


----------



## camallison

It was as a result of part of the equipment slowly failing and the rest of the equipment struggling to keep up. The server owners weren't monitoring it (which is quite unprofessional) and so didn't know about it until Nuke contacted them, it seems. As Nuke describes the problem technically, I am very surprised that the area that failed wasn't being monitored already as standard.

Cheap? Probably too cheap.

Colin


----------



## nukeadmin

morning, the site seems faster here for me but I am on a dongle so it is hard to gauge

it isn't cheap hosting !, the data centre staff are not paid to do anything to the server as its a lease server i.e. its mine really, but they do lend a hand if its anything that requires local interference

the server has plenty of monitoring built in, we haven't had any major server issues in a very long time afaik and its testament to the high specification of server we have, however the last time we upgraded servers the specification was for a new higher speed RAID controller and new software has since come out allowing more in depth monitoring of the disk array (And for the none techies this means that the storage on the server is made up of multiple hard disk drives which all work together to provide a much faster response than if they worked independently i.e. RAID

it looks like one of the hard drives had an issue, this caused the whole RAID speed to decrease, this in turn caused a bottleneck which periodically caused the server to run away (again for none techies one aspect of the server had an issue which meant that every now and then the server wouldn't be able to cope and it got slower and slower and then it became a viscous circle, i.e. couldn't cope even more, speed slows down etc etc ad infinitum)

I am off to the show again today and will try and get time during the day to look in and check if the issue is getting better.

Bear with me as obviously it makes it much harder for me to work on the server when I am in a showground at Malvern with limited broadband capability


----------



## BwB

The site was slow for me yesterday and couldn't even log on last night. My solution was to go and do something else. HMF is just a website for motorhome information exchange. It's not running a life support system, nuclear power station, flying a passenger jet. 

If it's broke give it a few hours and someone will fix it. 

Seems fine this morning.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Still very slow (as expected, given the above post). I must say that I gave up yesterday and browsed through other sites instead; any more than a few seconds loading and a lot of people will simply go elsewhere.

Hope it gets fixed soon. Cheers and have a good weekend


----------



## aldra

Very slow again here

so I am off to do some cleaning

don't miss much as most people cant be bothered with the slow response time

Hopefully Nuke can get it up and running soon

To be fair its usually very good

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's still very slow, but not as bad as last night, it took about 10 seconds to open this reply window as guide.

Kev.

PS it then took 30 seconds or more to show the post.


----------



## paulmold

Great difficulty accessing site all day yesterday through Internet Explorer but OK through Chrome, same again this morning. Don't understand things like that, perhaps someone will tell me.


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> morning, the site seems faster here for me but I am on a dongle so it is hard to gauge
> 
> it isn't cheap hosting !, the data centre staff are not paid to do anything to the server as its a lease server i.e. its mine really, but they do lend a hand if its anything that requires local interference
> 
> the server has plenty of monitoring built in, we haven't had any major server issues in a very long time afaik and its testament to the high specification of server we have, however the last time we upgraded servers the specification was for a new higher speed RAID controller and new software has since come out allowing more in depth monitoring of the disk array (And for the none techies this means that the storage on the server is made up of multiple hard disk drives which all work together to provide a much faster response than if they worked independently i.e. RAID
> 
> it looks like one of the hard drives had an issue, this caused the whole RAID speed to decrease, this in turn caused a bottleneck which periodically caused the server to run away (again for none techies one aspect of the server had an issue which meant that every now and then the server wouldn't be able to cope and it got slower and slower and then it became a viscous circle, i.e. couldn't cope even more, speed slows down etc etc ad infinitum)
> 
> I am off to the show again today and will try and get time during the day to look in and check if the issue is getting better.
> 
> Bear with me as obviously it makes it much harder for me to work on the server when I am in a showground at Malvern with limited broadband capability


Well it seems to me, that when you run a profit making business serving 69,000 signed up customers, you shouldn't go off to shows, or anywhere else, without leaving some capable person in control of the shop.


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Same here wakk44
> 
> I thought it was my computer
> 
> Aldra


Me too ok today though

Sue


----------



## Easyriders

We found it slow, too. At one point, it seemed to be trying to connect via google-analytics. That never works for us, just get a blank page.


----------



## bognormike

thanks Dave, seems back to normal now. Your work is appreciated - despite some who think that you should be sat at the screen 24/7.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems to be intermittent slow right now but fine about 10 minutes ago.

Kev.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Well it seems to me, that when you run a profit making business serving 69,000 signed up customers, you shouldn't go off to shows, or anywhere else, without leaving some capable person in control of the shop.


Part of that "profit" making business is Outdoorbits, people expect me to be at the shows as well, I am not Intel or Microsoft, it is just Ben and I who are technical

It is impossible for a small business to be everywhere to everyone, I do what I can, when I can !

I was at the showground all day yesterday and then came back to my room and spent hours using a very slow dongle connection trying to diagnose the issue and speaking to the data centre to run tests as well, what more could i have done ?


----------



## iandsm

*Slow*

I thought it might be my machine so I ran the little program called [email protected] cleaner and since then, although slow its a little better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nukeadmin said:


> Well it seems to me, that when you run a profit making business serving 69,000 signed up customers, you shouldn't go off to shows, or anywhere else, without leaving some capable person in control of the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of that "profit" making business is Outdoorbits, people expect me to be at the shows as well, I am not Intel or Microsoft, it is just Ben and I who are technical
> 
> It is impossible for a small business to be everywhere to everyone, I do what I can, when I can !
> 
> I was at the showground all day yesterday and then came back to my room and spent hours using a very slow dongle connection trying to diagnose the issue and speaking to the data centre to run tests as well, what more could i have done ?
Click to expand...

I suppose you too must be a bit miffed Dave, and realistically it is only a website, not even an important one, just a bit of chat mostly, the only real problem will be those wanting immediate help with an urgent problem.

Kev.


----------



## nukeadmin

it is an important site Kev, but i can only be in one place at a time, just been speaking to data centre and the raid monitoring software install is taking place now and i should have a better understanding of the root cause then


----------



## erneboy

nukeadmin said:


> it is an important site Kev, .........................................., just been speaking to data centre and the raid monitoring software install is taking place now and i should have a better understanding of the root cause then


Helpful answer Nuke. Good to know you are dealing with it and looking at ways to prevent it happening again, Alan.


----------



## Penquin

I agree that Nuke cannot be everywhere all the time, he has a business which a lot of us use as it is convenient, he has this forum plus others AFAIK having talked to others and he has a family plus a life!

I, like many others am annoyed when I cannot use it - simply because IMO MHF is by far the best MH site - and is the only one that I now use. BUT it is only a MH site as many have pointed out and is not a life or death situation.

My one comment would be to ask for a response when a problem is reported - even if it is a "holding" response, sadly that did not happen yesterday until late in the evening - for a very justifiable reason as Nuke was not around.

Perhaps in future once a problem has been indicated and if Nuke is not around then Ben could at least indicate that the problem is being addressed rather than these responses which came several hours after the issue was first raised;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1289955.html#1289955

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1290003.html#1290003

the first simply said it would not work on a shared server I still do not know what that second message means......

Please at least let us know that someone, somewhere, is responding - such a delay in notification will raise ill-feelings in my opinion. No-one likes to feel they are being ignored for whatever reason.

Hopefully the problem will eventually be sorted - I still seem to have a problem where the page I am on never stops loading and only the index ever seems to complete - that of course slows down everything else and I have no clue why MHF is unique in this pattern.

Dave


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> ......................
> what more could i have done ?


Well, if someone had been at home watching the shop we could have at least had a message along the lines of "Sorry, we know there's a problem, we're working on it and will keep you informed"

My last post on the subject.


----------



## erneboy

Now look what's happened to this thread. 

Nuke told us he wasn't around and had a bad internet connection, better to have said that while he was at the show he was working on the problem and was ensuring it was being dealt with. 

When trying to deal with problems statements such as "I can't be in two place at once" or questions like "what more can I do?" simply fuel the fire. Better to stick with identifying the problem and resolving it as quickly as possible without inviting criticism.

I have sympathy with Nuke in this situation but he was the one who steered the thread in this direction albeit unintentionally, Alan.


----------



## cabby

I noticed just how quickly some people picked up on that. :roll: :roll: 


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nukeadmin said:


> it is an important site Kev, but i can only be in one place at a time, just been speaking to data centre and the raid monitoring software install is taking place now and i should have a better understanding of the root cause then


When I said it wasn't an important site I meant in the great scheme of things, it's just a forum, no one would die if it didn't exist, it's an interest site no more no less, I'd miss it, as would others, but it being a bit slow for a few days is worthy of mention, there's no need to bang on about it, but as you have said, you're not there to do much about it, and even though you're willing, your hands are tied with little bandwidth.

My comments on my speed are supposed to be helpful, as I'm on Google Chrome, it might work differently, and it does seem to be taking different times to do the same thing, so any data might point somewhere.


----------



## testreg

well the server was rebooted at 3am and the array forced online (disk drives all joined together for proper performance)

Is the performance better for people today as I cannot tell on this poor speed dongle)


----------



## erneboy

Seems faster to me, thanks, Alan.


----------



## BwB

Seems ok to me. Response times back to what I normally get.

Thank you


----------



## GEMMY

Still hiccups round here :wink: 

tony


----------



## wakk44

Slight improvement here but still not up to normal speed.


----------



## EJB

Seems a lot better this morning :wink:


----------



## camallison

Seems OK, but with the occasional "stall" - lasts anything up to 30 seconds. That was around 09:30 this morning.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems odd that some tasks take longer than others, going from posting to seeing in thread takes a while.

Opening from an email notification can be anything from intant to over a minute sometimes, going from page to page varies enormously too, I understand that no two tasks will take the same time, but I'm on several forums, and I use them in the same way but they all seem to be faster task for task.

I'm on a Lenovo laptop, spec in picture, I run on Chrome all the time.

Not the fastest system out there but it's not what you could call slow.

Kev.


----------



## aldra

Mine is still very slow moving between threads

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

Some things still slow, but not as slow as yesterday, if I open a page it NEVER seems to finish loading with the "Loading" arrow going round constantly while looking at it - even after 40 minutes......

EXCEPT the index page which loads and completes loading within seconds and the arrow no longer rotates.

Posting still takes a fair while longer than normal loading. We have got adblocker active - when that stops the site is terribly slow or stationary.

Thanks for trying Nuke - it cannot be an easy task on a dongle from a very wet site (which is how it is I believe).

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie

Much better tonight, I can live with this!


----------



## wakk44

The forum is back to normal today,MHF has never been the fastest loading website,but it seems to be back to what it was before the problem started a few days ago.

Well done Nuke and Ben.


----------



## Zebedee

Yep. Seems OK here too Steve.

Fingers crossed - they have cracked it this time. :wink: :lol:


----------



## autostratus

Zebedee said:


> Yep. Seems OK here too Steve.
> 
> Fingers crossed - they have cracked it this time. :wink: :lol:


Maybe someone cracked it last time and that's why it was slowed down


----------



## cabby

yes just opened MHF and it is much better, best it has ever been.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Taking ages from submit to show the post then get back to the new topic page, minutes not seconds.

Why is it always just this site, Dave seems to be on the ball, but it just seem to go really slow every few days.

I've re-booted and done all the normal stuff, but so sssllllloooooowwwwwww.

I swear my old 286 was quicker, and yes it did go on the net.


----------



## nukeadmin

seems fine to me Kev, unless the backup overran as you posted early.


----------



## joedenise

Kev have you taken the ads out mines a lot faster without

joe


----------



## listerdiesel

Servers running PHP/SQL software always seem to be hit by unexplained slowdowns, our own forum does it, especially on a Saturday morning.

I've got to doing the backup on Fridays now as it's almost impossible on a Saturday morning.

There are other issues of course, the routeing of the server request might be slow, the broadband ditto.

Mostly it cures itself, but MHF does seem slow this morning.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

joedenise said:


> Kev have you taken the ads out mines a lot faster without
> 
> joe


As I said in a related thread, I have had mine set to off since day one, but I still get them, and I expect them on a free app on my phone but not on a paid for site, so damned annoying, big brother is supposed to be a TV prog, not a way of forum life.

This forum is now so full of stuff I don't need to see at the top of each page that I have to page down to get to anything regardless of the page I'm on.


----------

